# Unofficial FurAffinity app for iPhone



## Ceylo (May 22, 2022)

Hi!

I made a mobile app for Fur Affinity for iPhone on my free time. I use it daily for a few months now to check latest submissions from artists I follow with the convenience of native mobile apps, with a feed similar to Twitter or Instagram.

The project is open source so you can check that it's indeed scam-free or even contribute to it. It is 100% free, ad-free and can be installed on any iPhone with iOS 15 or later without any jailbreak. You can find more details and the installation steps at https://github.com/Ceylo/FurAffinityApp

I hope it can be useful to you! It's quite young so obviously there're still many features missing for the moment and maybe bugs (I hope not so many ).
If you have any request or bug while using it, I suggest you open an issue on GitHub, so that I can track each issue properly.

(thank you Hyilpi, Terriniss, tiaamaito and Hiorou for letting me use your art in the demo )


----------



## Ceylo (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi! I just wanted to let you know that version 1.3 got released. It can be downloaded from https://github.com/Ceylo/FurAffinityApp
Here are the changes (I forgot to mention 1.2 update here so I'll include its changes too):

Version 1.2​
Fixed user icons loading
Notes can now be opened in web browser
Settings tab now displays app information and whether a new version is available
Version 1.3​Features & improvements​
Handoff/Continuity support: if your iPhone and Mac are using to the same Apple ID, your Mac will display a web browser icon in the Dock while browsing a specific submission or note in this app ; clicking that icon will open the matching page from furaffinity.net in your web browser on your Mac
Notes tab now displays a badge when you have unread notes
Submissions can now be faved/unfaved from the app
Auto-refresh delay when opening the app is increased from 1mn to 15mn
Auto-refresh does not happen anymore when just switching tabs, you can still pull to refresh as you want
Auto-refresh on Submissions tab will only happen if it is scrolled to the top, to prevent losing current scroll position among submissions
Faster users' avatar loading: avatar URL is now cached for some days to reduce the number of network requests made to furaffinity.net. Avatar images remain cached automatically as before.
Bugfixes & admin features​
Network requests to furaffinity.net now use a custom agent to be identifiable by Fur Affinity administrators
Fixed a crash happening when trying to read a submission that had been deleted in the meantime


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 1, 2022)

Interesting development. I'll let the team know so we can take a look!


----------



## Ceylo (Oct 31, 2022)

A few versions were released since last time, adding the notes here!
Version 1.3.1​Bugfixes​
iOS 16: Fix scrolling behavior when refreshing: last submission before refresh remains on screen
iOS 16: Preserve session after killing the app
Version 1.3.2​
Application logs can now be exported from the Settings tab for debugging purpose
Version 1.4.0​Features​
Comments are now displayed in Submission screen
Bugfixes​
Submissions with updated title don't show up as new submission anymore
A message is now displayed in Submissions and Notes tab instead of an empty list when there's no note or submission to show
Here's an example of how comments look for https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49593180/:


----------

